# Need html help for Big Cartel site



## Bulent (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi, I need a little html help on my Big Cartel site. Let me know if you're good at html and know your way around Big Cartel. It's not a big thing I need help with, just a small problem I can't fix.


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

I don't have much knowledge on it myself, but check out youtube. There's alot of html video help I found on there. And it's free! Good luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Bulent said:


> Hi, I need a little html help on my Big Cartel site. Let me know if you're good at html and know your way around Big Cartel. It's not a big thing I need help with, just a small problem I can't fix.


Feel free to post your exact question here and if someone with some HTML knowledge sees it, they can post a response that might help you and others


----------



## Bulent (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't post the link to the website because I haven't yet launched it, but I can show my problem in screen shots. I've attached two screen shots below. In the first you can see the Cart and Info sections, with an entirely white background. This is what the homepage of my Big Cartel shop looks like. On the second image, you can see the the Cart and Info sections are separated from the main background. Basically, any page that is not the homepage is like this.

The home page also had the separated Cart and Info sections, but I was able to widen the main background with this CSS code:

#products {
width: 726px;
margin-top: -10px; align:center;
}

#products {
margin-bottom: -10px; align:center;
}

That only worked on the homepage, but not on the other pages. Maybe because the individual pages are in HTML.

I hope my explanation isn't too confusing.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Is the CSS code on the pages located within the HTML code, or are those pages pointing to a separate css file? If a separate file, check the path to it in the HTML header, just to make sure that it works (sometimes relative paths are used, and if you use them in files that are located in different sub-folder levels, the paths are no longer pointing correctly). 

If the code is located within the HTML, make sure that it's designated as a CSS block - you can see how that looks in the homepage HTML code.


----------

